# Buddy’s poorly



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi, just looking for some advice for Buddy. I came home from work yesterday just after 3pm and he’d had diarrhoea, very watery (tmi sorry), but fine in himself. So I starved him for 24hrs, he’s had water and is peeing fine and uptill around 9am today still had diarrhoea. He was checked on today and let out whilst I was at work and only peed, so I assumed he was over the worst, he was fine when I got home at 3 again too. I gave him a small meal of boiled chicken and rice at 4pm which he kept in, so I gave him a little more at 8pm.
I let him out just now before bed and he has diarrhoea again! 
Just to note I am taking him the vets tomorrow and the only thing I think could have caused this is some sort of food stuff he ate on our walk on Monday morning, he’s a pain for picking anything up and eating it before I get chance to try and prise it from his mouth! but nothing’s ever affected him before, and if it was that it’s taken more than 24hrs to affect him!
Just wondered if any of your pooches had suffered for longer than 24 hours and what it turned out to be? TIA x


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Dexter had a funny spell over the weekend just gone, a couple of bouts of it over 48 hours, but I just put it down to something he'd eaten while it was snowy out, as it was his first snow he was super nose to the ground!

I tend to give it 48 hours with diarrhoea if I'm honest before making any changes to the diet or removing food / visiting the vets. I wouldn't personally starve them after just 1 toilet motion - If I, personally, have an upset stomach just once, I still eat normally unless I get worse! If it's constant for 48 hours & they're really not being themselves, then a trip to the vet is on the cards. (Which, touch wood, we haven't had to do yet!).

The majority of the time with Dexy he's grabbed something off the ground, or we've given him a new treat that he doesn't agree with! It's usually all over and done with within 24 hours. I just make sure to keep an eye on how he's feeling in himself, and he's drinking enough.

Good luck at the vets, hopefully it's just something passing through that he's eaten off the ground!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have heard of lots of stomach bugs this year some of which have just resolved and some which have needed a vet trip to sort out.

I also don't tend to starve although if the dog does not want to eat I don't try to encourage them too much. The most important part is that they are still drinking, if not I will go to the vets sooner as they can easily get dehydrated (Molly has had severe gastro problems a couple of times and needed admitting to be put on a drip) 

In most cases the dogs get better without too much problem and hopefully Buddy is soon feeling much better.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bless Hope buddy is feeling better now?

Its tricky with dogs and their tummies, as kids mum always gave our dogs 48hrs before she really worried and 100% of the time it was just an upset tummy but I can understand the worry especially with a puppy


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. So I took Buddy to the vet as he was fine in himself but after 48 hours still had really bad diarrhoea. She checked him over, and said everything seemed fine, he’s still drinking so not dehydrated, and he’s his usual bouncy self. I’ve been given some paste to help and some food to aid digestion, he seems to be on the mend now. I always thought it was best to starve them and then introduce a light diet, but the vet advised to keep feeding him if he was still ok in himself, in future I think if he’s just got diarrhoea I’ll leave him a little longer before a trip to the vet. Thanks again guys, here’s Bud making the most of the sympathy !


----------

